# Rodada en San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Estimados,

Por ahí leí en este foro que hay quien aprecia los threads de rodadas y viajes bicicleteros. Yo soy uno de esos, así que aquí les pongo uno a manera de saludo y despedida, porque estoy por salir a un largo viaje a fines de este mes y estaré probablemente desconectado del MTB y del foro por un rato.

Esta rodada fue hace un mes y medio en San Cristóbal de las Casas, Chiapas. Subí de a solitario el cerro más alto del lugar, llamado cerro de Huitepec, que a sus 2750 msnm y 1600 m de altitud “verdadera” (diferencia con respecto a SCLC), créanme que a mis 40 y tantos y para estas piernas y pulmones tan abusados y acostumbrados al nivel del mar, fue como subir el Everest!

Va una breve relatoría de las fotos en secuencia:

1.	La Pitch descansando en el suelo antes de la subida
2.	Comenzando la subida
3.	Subiendo
4.	Subiendo más por el bosque de pino-encino del lugar
5.	Una primera parada para tomar aire y ver el paisaje
6.	Hay una zona del cerro tan empinada que los lugareños, han “pavimentado” un angosto camino con cemento! La bajada una vez se acaba el cemento es downhilera y no tiene progenitora!
7.	La vista de las antenas de tv y radio en la cima del Huitepec. Falta poco! Hay nomás tras lomita! Pufff!
8.	Una bella vista hacia abajo del cerro como a ¾ del camino
9.	La zona de cabañas para turistas. Es interesante que estas bonitas cabañas son una especie de cooperativa Tzeltal. Ojala que el gobierno apoyara más cosas como esta co-op indígena!
10. El paisaje a un lado del camino.
11. Y allá abajo esta San Cristóbal de las Casas. ¿Está alto verdad?
12.	Otro bello paisaje del campo chiapaneco.
13. Y bueno, ya abajo, el centro de SCLC
14. No solo el mountain biker se divirtió! Jeje
15. Otra vista del centro, desde un restaurante que tiene una pizzas y pastas maravillosas!
16. El bello nuevo mural de mis amigos del café La Selva. Si les gusta el buen café, no se pierdan un buen latte “mezcla selecta de la casa” cuando a anden por aquí. Hmmm! Es excelente!
17. Estirando las piernas en Ocosingo ya camino a casa, a la bicla le toca bien sujeta atrás de la camioneta.


Saludos, un abrazo y nos vemos en algunos meses!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*y de la 6 a la 10*

Van las otras...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*y de la 11 a la 15*

y las últimas...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Muy bien*

Que padre que te diste una rodada de despedida, eso hace que aprecies mas el deporte y te lleves buenas memorias. Las fotos tambien muy buenas y tienes el mismo problema que yo, nunca salgo en las fotos jajaja, sera por que siempre estoy detras de ella, en fin cudiate y que te vaya muy bien y quien sabe tal vex ruedes por aal asi que llevate por lo menos tu casco y tu mochila uno nunca sabe ..jajajaja

y por el tipo de de experiecia que describiste, igual y necesitas una bici con menos suspension, maybe 100 mm. Ok I know ..you love you pich ...anyway take care man and see you soon.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

A la proxima invite ... para que no se vaya en solitario .. jaja .. saludos

Que tenga buen viaje


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> A la proxima invite ... para que no se vaya en solitario .. jaja .. saludos
> 
> Que tenga buen viaje


Gracias ricky y twin! Están todos cordialmente invitados para cuando regrese!
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Gracias ricky y twin! Están todos cordialmente invitados para cuando regrese!
> Saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Muchas gracias por subir fotos. Saludos y espero que tu viaje sea bueno y provechoso.... y mas, divertido..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Mmmmmm San Cristobal... definitivamente uno de mis lugares favoritos...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No mames, esta increible!!

Que ganas de ir para alla... con la bici!

Te deseo la mejor de las suertes en tu viaje.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias a todos ustedes y por compartir sus conocimientos y tiempo conmigo. Hay cuando tenga un chance me vuelvo a asomar por acá!
Saludos y que las rodadas sean buenas y divertidas!
Cuídense y a darle al pedal!
:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Gracias a todos ustedes y por compartir sus conocimientos y tiempo conmigo. Hay cuando tenga un chance me vuelvo a asomar por acá!
> Saludos y que las rodadas sean buenas y divertidas!
> Cuídense y a darle al pedal!
> :thumbsup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:thumbsup:


----------

